# how do i clean a glass pipe?



## stoner_420 (Sep 17, 2005)

*without breaking it?*


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 17, 2005)

I throw mine in water add some baking soda and then boil it good. Tip: when you finish boiling, just turn off your stove and let it cool down on it's own. If you try to cool it with cold water it might crack.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2005)

You can also try letting it soak in rubbing alcohol for a few hours.


----------

